# Best way to walk 3 dogs at once?



## ~Yorkie~ (Apr 22, 2008)

I have two full grown dogs and a puppy. I walk them daily but it is very difficult... I currently walk them all on retractable leashes like this ---->http://www.callingalldogs.com/ProductImages/leads_couplers/FlexiMini300.jpg do i need to get leashes like this one ------> http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn.../2006/12/BigDogLeashStripe-LindsayDesigns.jpg 
i always see dog walkers with leashes like this so is it the best option?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't seen your other posts what type of dogs do you have?

Aslo the links don't work..

I would get a joint leash were you can walk two dogs together (adults) and then use another leash seperate for the puppy. I would stop using the retractable leashes too.


----------



## ~Yorkie~ (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a Cairn terrier, Pomeranian poodle mix (pomapoo) and Yorkie puppy. I fixed the links.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Since you have pretty small dogs I'd use a coupler for two of them and a regular leash for the other pup. You can use what ever kind of leash (I'd use one like the second link you posted) 4-6 ft. So you'd get one coupler and two leashes. 

Type in "Dog Couple" into google and many pictures will come up.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I do not use retractable leashes if walking more than 2. You do not have " that many thumbs" to hit the break. And managing a lead on the 3rd dog is still too hard. I use regular leashes. Or you could use a flexi for the puppy but it depends on the purpose of your walk. Is it for the dogs to go potty, or is it for exercise?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I never walk more then 2 at a time. But I think that the other suggestions are good. You can get a coupler or two way leash for 2 and then just use another leash for the pup.


----------



## scarjack (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh I have such a hard time walking my two, I can't imagine with 3! I currently use the retractable leashes for both dogs, but I really don't like them. It's too hard because they get far away and all tangled, it's a mess. I'd think with 3 you'd need to keep them on fairly short leashes so they don't all get tangled.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

With the couple they can't get tangled. I use it when I walk Buster/Duncan, Buster/Teddie, Duncan/Teddie and it woks so well. I use the couple and a 6 ft nylon leash. I do the same think when walking three. A couple with usually Teddie and Duncan and then Buster on a seperate leash. We can go for really long walks without any problems. 

I know the pain of the leashes getting all messy and then you have to stop every block to un tangle them. It can make a simple walk really hard.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, If your religious prayer might help.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I use a coupler when walking two dogs (of the same size) and then put the third on a separate 6' leash. Flexis are not for walking, they're just for potty breaks. 

I can't put Lizzie and Indy on a coupler even though they're the same height, as she harasses him to walk faster. But Mal and Kaylee will walk in a coupler most of the time.


----------



## Must Love Mutts (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd suggest getting a two dog coupler for one leash and walking the two larger dogs on that, while walking the puppy on its own leash. Once the puppy gets bigger you can get a 3 dog coupler. I've seen the 2 dog type for under $5, but once you have three on one leash you might want to spend a little more to make sure it's high quality since 3 dogs will be pulling at once.

If you don't know what we're talking about, here are some pics:



















These can be found here:
http://www.superleash.com/Super_Dog_Leash_Couplers.html


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

I do exactly that when walking 3 dogs. A coupler for 2 and 1 dog on it's own leash. I've never tried the coupler for 3 so I couldn't say if it works or not. Regular leashes are more effective than the retractable when walking more than 1 dog.


----------



## ~Yorkie~ (Apr 22, 2008)

scarjack said:


> Oh my gosh I have such a hard time walking my two, I can't imagine with 3! I currently use the retractable leashes for both dogs, but I really don't like them. It's too hard because they get far away and all tangled, it's a mess. I'd think with 3 you'd need to keep them on fairly short leashes so they don't all get tangled.


lol! it's pretty much, the "big" dogs walking crazy back and forth from the left to the right and puppy between my legs... It's a tangled mess!! 


I think i'll try the coupler... any chance walmart or target has them..?

borzoimom- I walk them for exercise/enjoyment.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

Not sure about walmart, I know I've seen them at Petsmart/co, though.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Actually retractable leashes aren't just for taking the dog outside to go potty, thats what a fence is for, a retractable leash is for walking dogs in areas where they can go out further and walk faster so that you don't have to walk fast.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I wouldn't use a retractable leash when walking more than 1 dog at a time. Those leashes actually encourage and teach dogs to pull (as they always have tension on the collar). I would train each dog to walk nicely first, then try walking them together once they all know a command like "walk nice".


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

There's no way I'd use a retractable with more than one dog.

I have three dogs that I walk. A Germ Shep X, a Cocker Span X, and a Husky X. I've taught the first two to heel on the left, and the last one to walk on my right. I hold 2 leashes in my left hand and one in the right. It works fine, as long as we keep moving. My walks are for burning off energy though, so we don't do a lot of stopping and sniffing. That is when they get dicombobulated, and tangled. So we keep walking...


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Ditch the retractable leashes.
Try a coupler for two; single leash for the third dog.


----------



## ~Yorkie~ (Apr 22, 2008)

The coupler leash works wonderfully! Thanks for the idea!! The walk is so much easier now!! =)


----------



## filox (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello.

First, teach each dog separately how to walk on a leash. You know, not pulling, not sniffing around until you say so, etc. 

Second, get rid of the retractable leashes, that won’t work. 

Third, you can either get a coupling or just use regular 5ft leash for all.

Fourth, have fun walking your dogs. 

By the way, I walk a German Shepard, an Australian cattle dog and an Australian shepherd all at the same time with no problems; all is in the basics.... Cheers.


----------



## LuckyLabMom (Apr 17, 2008)

Uhhh..bring along 2 other people?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok guys, the op has already stated that they got the couple leash and now walks are easy. No need to repeat whats already been said.


----------



## SpudNZasha (Apr 25, 2008)

wow the couplers are an awesome idea. 

if i can ever actually GET my dogs to heel (we've been working on this for two years with my shepherd mix and I just CANT get him to do it right - my ten month husky does it better!) I'll definitely buy one... but like it says above - it seems silly to get the coupler without them both heeling, otherwise all of my strength goes to one side of my body to walk them and i get pushed into the road - which is never fun.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

This is gonna sound awful. When I was getting my pack of five to heel, I basically just did what I did with individuals. However stopping, 180 degree turns, and the like are a bit harder with 400 pounds of dog already in motion. So my usual tactic was to brace against a sign or tree. Using it as the stop against the leashes. When done correctly, their heads all come together at the end like Newton's cradle and the sound is unforgettable. Like someone dropped a bowling ball into a crate of coconuts. It really only took a few times before everyone decided they should keep an eye on my movements.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

I just saw this post and have to make a comment about the porduct they call the flexie leash, retractable. Fortunately I have two min schnauzers, M/F and I am still fairly strong because when I was taking the dogs for a walk the male managed to get his leash around the neck of the female and started to pull. I had to grab the cord close to the male to take off the tension to release the female. I was completely shocked how quickly this can happen, he could have really hurt her if my wife tried this. And they did learn to be pullers because of this product like some one said earlier. It is just plain dangerous! One dog maybe OK!?


----------

